# Mitsubishi LT-55164 55-Inch



## RMD23 (Mar 22, 2010)

Has anyone read and reviews about the Mitsubishi LT-55164 55-Inch 1080p 120 Hz LED Edge-Lit LCD HDTV. I can't seem to get much info other that company website


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have not seen any reviews, but what would you like to know? I service a dealer that sells a lot of Mitsubishi. They likely have it in stock and I have access to Mits info and can evaluate the set, even calibrate it and see how it comes out. Do you have some specific questions or comparisons you would like to make?


----------



## RMD23 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am looking to see how it stacks up to the Samsung or Sony 55", I saw the set at PC Richards and it looked and sounded good but that is in the store environment.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Stacks up in what way, and to which models? Sony and Samsung have lots of models. What are your priorities, how is the set going to be used, what sources?


----------



## RMD23 (Mar 22, 2010)

The Samsung LN55c650 or 7000 and the Sony EX500


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Generally, I would consider them to be very similar in video performance. The Mitsubishi, howpever, has FAR better sound if you are using the speakers in the set only. If you are using an external system, there is no reason to pay the price premium for the Mitsubishi.

In general, from a service and customer support perspective, I am much more confident in the Mitsubishi and Sony products and the companies ability to provide support.

I will try to get to do a performance evaluation and calibration on the Sony and Mits, which I have access to easily, and see if I can find one of the Samsungs that I can get more access to for testing. I have only been able to play with the Samsungs in a limited way on demo.


----------



## keithmtx (Jul 13, 2011)

I purchased this unit based on the marketing about great sound and have been very disappointed. I keep thinking it is user error, so maybe someone on the forum can help get it working right. If I run the sound test that comes with the unit it sounds better than any tv I have ever heard, but when watching video from my TimeWarner cable box, the audio is the worst that I have heard. Very little base and the sound seems like it is muffled as if coming out of the back of the TV. I had the Fries technician come out to adjust the tv using his special DVD, but he could not improve on the sound. I tried a blu ray dvd and thought the sound was a little better but still not good quality.

A second issue is that skins tones stink. The Technician said that LED TVs were not known for great skin tone. He adjusted the TV but I can still walk into another room with a TV 1/4 the price of this unit and see skin tone twice as good.

Advice?


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

keithmtx said:


> I purchased this unit based on the marketing about great sound and have been very disappointed. I keep thinking it is user error, so maybe someone on the forum can help get it working right. If I run the sound test that comes with the unit it sounds better than any tv I have ever heard, but when watching video from my TimeWarner cable box, the audio is the worst that I have heard. Very little base and the sound seems like it is muffled as if coming out of the back of the TV. I had the Fries technician come out to adjust the tv using his special DVD, but he could not improve on the sound. I tried a blu ray dvd and thought the sound was a little better but still not good quality.
> 
> A second issue is that skins tones stink. The Technician said that LED TVs were not known for great skin tone. He adjusted the TV but I can still walk into another room with a TV 1/4 the price of this unit and see skin tone twice as good.
> 
> Advice?


I'm sure you have done this but I have to ask. Did you check the audio set-up in your cable box? How is the sound when playing a Blu[ray or DVD? When you say the tech adjusted the tv for the skin tones what did he do. There is a difference between adjusting the color and tint and calibrating the tv. Sounds like a good calibration is what you need. What is the problem with your skin tones? Are they reddish, greenish? What about the colors in general. Turn your color control all the way down . YOu should now have a black and white picture. Does it look black and white or is there any yellowish tint to the whites ? Any red or green overall tint? If so your greyscale is off.


----------



## keithmtx (Jul 13, 2011)

I did explore the cable box menus looking for anything that might impact the audio going out through the HDMI cable without success. I have not tried getting their support team to help me on that side and will do so. The audio from a blu-ray dvd did sound better but not satisfactory. I talked to Mitsubishi support today and they have some test and wiring changes for me to run after which they will help me upgrade the unit software as a next step. I'll report back with the results. Regarding skin color, the tech from Fries had a calibration DVD. I'll try your steps to see if can tell what is going on . the skin has a reddish brown tint to it. Content that does not have close-ups of skin look nice.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You will need to be more specific about how the unit is connected and the settings to get better assistance. If you can describe what you don't like about the color we can make some suggestions.

You also need to understand that you won't get much bass without a subwoofer.


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

keithmtx said:


> I did explore the cable box menus looking for anything that might impact the audio going out through the HDMI cable without success. I have not tried getting their support team to help me on that side and will do so. The audio from a blu-ray dvd did sound better but not satisfactory. I talked to Mitsubishi support today and they have some test and wiring changes for me to run after which they will help me upgrade the unit software as a next step. I'll report back with the results. Regarding skin color, the tech from Fries had a calibration DVD. I'll try your steps to see if can tell what is going on . the skin has a reddish brown tint to it. Content that does not have close-ups of skin look nice.


With regard to the color without seeing the picture or knowing your settings I can only suggest a few basic things to try. Since you are saying things look reddish I would suggest setting temperature to "HIGH" which will give a bluer or cooler looking picture. Try changing picture modes. One thing to remember is that every tv show that you watch will have different colors. Some are oversaturated (CSI:Miami and Hawaii 5-0), this also varies from show to show. Movies are the same way. If you adjust your colors to a certain movie or tv show then when you switch channels you will want to adjust again. You have to learn to live with this. Your other option is to have it professionally calibrated.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Calibration will not eliminate the variance between sources in brightness, tint, and saturation. It can minimize the differences because the sat will usually be lower and the color will be more neutral. Most important is to have a calibration pro who will educate you on the use of your controls and have access to the info needed to get the most out of your set.


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> Calibration will not eliminate the variance between sources in brightness, tint, and saturation. It can minimize the differences because the sat will usually be lower and the color will be more neutral. Most important is to have a calibration pro who will educate you on the use of your controls and have access to the info needed to get the most out of your set.


So true. While education is a big part of the process so is the time spent before calibration by the calibrator learning your system not just your display. Your cable box, AVR, BR player etc. all need to set up properly and taken into account during the calibration. A calibrator should be calibrating your system not just your display.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

donnymac said:


> So true. While education is a big part of the process so is the time spent before calibration by the calibrator learning your system not just your display. Your cable box, AVR, BR player etc. all need to set up properly and taken into account during the calibration. A calibrator should be calibrating your system not just your display.


All very true, but color is usually mostly about the display adjustment. You can make much improvement by simply better understanding the available settings and starting with some basic principles. Identifying what the current settings are is a start. Likely the most important are the picture mode, color temperature, and the color level. The color level is likely too high.


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> All very true, but color is usually mostly about the display adjustment. You can make much improvement by simply better understanding the available settings and starting with some basic principles. Identifying what the current settings are is a start. Likely the most important are the picture mode, color temperature, and the color level. The color level is likely too high.


That's all part of doing your homework before ever showing up on a job. Before arriving I already know what picture mode(s) I am going to calibrate. I will already know what settings I want to turn off and a fairly good idea of what other settings should be. When you are talking about 3-5 hours for a calibration doing your homework prior to the job is a big time saver. I always have a gameplan before I step in someones door. The customer also sees that you are prepared and makes them feel a little more at ease whne you are messing with their brand new $3-4000 tv.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

So what are the pix modes on this model? I have been out of the business of calibration for a while and have not kept up with the Mitsubishi models. As I recall on earlier models the higher intensity modes did some odd things with gamma that made the sets easily oversaturate.


----------

